# Summer Shipping



## Katnapper (May 9, 2009)

I'm wondering what works best in the Summer to help avoid a box with live mantids in it from getting too hot and killing them. I know about the "disposable" cold packs that you freeze and then include in a package. But would that get the mantids too cold?

And what about lining the box with Styrofoam? Would that help insulate the box and keep the heat out? If you used Styrofoam lining without a cold pack, would the box heat up pretty much just the same as no lining?

What about a box within a box? Or aluminum foil lining the box (but not so that it's airtight)?

What methods are best when shipping Priority, to avoid live contents overheating? And yes, I realize Express is the safer way to go if concerned about temperature extremes... either hot or cold. But if you had to ship Priority... what would be the best way to go about preparing and packing the box?


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2009)

Cold pack. If it is 90 degrees out a cold pack should keep it just right. I have used insulated boxes but then you run the risk of it being too cold because it will trap all the cold from the pack.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 11, 2009)

I never use anything in the summer, just my insulated cups and newspaper, but then I insist on shipping express, but some states are 2 day, but they are still fine.


----------



## Katnapper (May 11, 2009)

Some nymphs I shipped recently in a USPS Small Flat Rate Box arrived deceased. I've been thinking about it, and I think the small box, in particular, had a lot to do with the deaths. It would heat up quicker than a larger box, and there is not as much space for insulating materials (like newspaper). I sent some nymphs today in larger boxes, with much more room and packing, and I think this will help immensely. Plus, the mail carriers will not be able to stuff the boxes in recipients' metal mailboxes that often stand in the hot sun. I think this is one easy, yet crucial, improvement... no?


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 12, 2009)

the stuffing of in the mailbox is a problem, if nothing else use the have to sign feature, so they do not get put in there. I use both boxes all the time, nary a problem, problem is priority. sorry


----------



## Katnapper (May 12, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> the stuffing of in the mailbox is a problem, if nothing else use the have to sign feature, so they do not get put in there. I use both boxes all the time, nary a problem, problem is priority. sorry


I guess I just have problems with the fact that they charge 4 times more for Express... for usually the same (2 days) or only 1 day more (3 days). More than half of the Express packages I've either received or sent could not be delivered "next day" ... but took 2 days. Priority, granted, usually takes 3 days... but sometimes comes in 2 days... or 4/5 days. Yes, that's the hitch... instances when it takes longer than 3 days. I've had that happen too, but not often. For some reason, paying 4 times as much for not a very big window of difference usually, just gets my goat. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Orin (May 12, 2009)

Cold packs and styrofoam boxes certainly offer a degree of protection but if the box ends up sitting in the sun for an hour at any point in its trip (usually destination) both combined won't be enough to maintain livable conditions. Fortunately most boxes aren't exposed to the environment during normal shipping but there's always some risk.


----------



## OGIGA (May 13, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with non-USPS carriers? I'm quite curious about the quality of mantises shipped by UPS and FedEx.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 13, 2009)

You know Katt, on the same day that someone lost his nymphs from you, I also received a package from you that waited at least 2 hrs in the mail box at 112F (45C) and not one was lost. I think that your shipping method is fine as it stands. Something extraordinary must have happened in the other case. Am I right in thinking that it is the only disaster you have had? I wonder if putting some of that "water gel" that they use for crix (never used it myself) would help prevent dehydration?


----------



## Katnapper (May 13, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> You know Katt, on the same day that someone lost his nymphs from you, I also received a package from you that waited at least 2 hrs in the mail box at 112F (45C) and not one was lost. I think that your shipping method is fine as it stands. Something extraordinary must have happened in the other case. Am I right in thinking that it is the only disaster you have had? I wonder if putting some of that "water gel" that they use for crix (never used it myself) would help prevent dehydration?


Yes, Phil... it was the same day, and it has been the only loss like that I've encountered so far. But it was shipped to California, and was reportedly very hot that day too. So I don't know... Will have to do some thinking. Maybe requiring the recipient to sign for the package is a good idea (thanks, Hibiscusmile!). That way, it will not sit in a mailbox or on a hot front porch. It would be in the mail carrier's vehicle or at the post office until the recipient signs for and receives it, thus alleviating the "death by sitting and waiting in the sun" syndrome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 13, 2009)

Welcome, I have checked into UPS &amp; FEDEX. problem is as I said somewhere here on the forum, is that they are put in transit the whole time in vehicles that do not have an y temp control. the usps will have them inside until shipping time going out and when coming in. they have a better chance because of this, ups puts them in the back of their trucks as does fedex and there they sit until delivered maybe late in the day, that why u get frozen popcrickets in the winter and crispy french fried in the summer! :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 13, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Welcome, I have checked into UPS &amp; FEDEX. problem is as I said somewhere here on the forum, is that they are put in transit the whole time in vehicles that do not have an y temp control. the usps will have them inside until shipping time going out and when coming in. they have a better chance because of this, ups puts them in the back of their trucks as does fedex and there they sit until delivered maybe late in the day, that why u get frozen popcrickets in the winter and crispy french fried in the summer! :lol:


Yeah, I think that USPS has the edge, but by Postal regulations (so my carrier tells me) they have to be delivered no later than 3.p.m. local time. That means that the package can still sit in an uncooled/unheated truck for six hours. I guess that if you live in an area that gets seriously hot or cold, the best bet is not to order live mantids until the extreme weather is over.


----------



## OGIGA (May 14, 2009)

Oh I see. Now I know the deal with UPS and FedEx.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 14, 2009)

Yay! I might have accidentally discovered an easy solution to the problem of USPS packages spending hours in a delivery truck before reaching their final destination and freezing/broiling.  

Yesterday I was ordering a few roaches from a store in a Land Far Far Away. They would mail the package to your home addy (in the LFFA), but they also had the option of delivering the package to a P.O. box. It seems to me that a buyer could rent a P.O. box for a few bucks and pick up the package from the nice air conditioned/heated post office.

Has anyone tried this already?


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2009)

OGIGA said:


> Does anyone have experience with non-USPS carriers? I'm quite curious about the quality of mantises shipped by UPS and FedEx.


I used to ship most of my overnight mantids DHL. They are now international now so you won't be using them for this but I never had any issues. My wife had a discount is why I used em.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 14, 2009)

DHL WENT bust to my understanding, and I only use a po box, no mail here, the kids have nothing to do out here in the country, so they pull out our mailboxes and throw them in the lakes :wacko:


----------



## Katnapper (May 14, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> DHL WENT bust to my understanding, and I only use a po box, no mail here, the kids have nothing to do out here in the country, so they pull out our mailboxes and throw them in the lakes :wacko:


  :huh: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wuwu (May 14, 2009)

getting a P.O. BOx is a great idea. i think i may do that.


----------



## Katnapper (May 14, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yay! I might have accidentally discovered an easy solution to the problem of USPS packages spending hours in a delivery truck before reaching their final destination and freezing/broiling.  Yesterday I was ordering a few roaches from a store in a Land Far Far Away. They would mail the package to your home addy (in the LFFA), but they also had the option of delivering the package to a P.O. box. It seems to me that a buyer could rent a P.O. box for a few bucks and pick up the package from the nice air conditioned/heated post office.
> 
> Has anyone tried this already?





wuwu said:


> getting a P.O. BOx is a great idea. i think i may do that.


Hmmmm...... (insert light bulb overhead smiley here). I wonder how much they cost, and if most places/people we receive mantids and feeders from will ship to PO boxes. Trying to think of why some places say they won't ship to PO boxes... anyone know?


----------



## OGIGA (May 15, 2009)

I fortunately work in an office so I can get things delivered there and there's always someone to receive it (during business hours).


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 26, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hmmmm...... (insert light bulb overhead smiley here). I wonder how much they cost, and if most places/people we receive mantids and feeders from will ship to PO boxes. Trying to think of why some places say they won't ship to PO boxes... anyone know?


Well, I finally checked with the P.O. today, and the price for a P.O. box is $30 for six months plus $2 for the key.

If it's Priority with no signature required, they will put it in the box. If it is Express (and you'd need to check with tracking on the USPS site), get there in business hours and take the slip from the box to the counter so that you can sign.

I took some mantis stuff to the P.O. today for shipping, and the temperature makes no difference once you walk into the Post Office. It's recieving stuff in 100+F (~45C) weather, with the package in a hot van for up to six hours that causes deaths. So, if you recieve enough mantis stuff in a six month period (you'd only need it in the summer months), it might be worth your while, especially since it makes lower-cost Priority shipping feasible.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's an addition to the above thread. I have rented a tiny (letter size) P.O. Box for six months for $30 + $2 for two keys.

I have already received several parcels of nymphs with no problems. on arrival, the package remains in the air conditioned PO until I pick it up. Here is a breakdown.

1)If you live in a tiny "second day express" town it is likely that an express parcel will arrive too late for delivery within one day of delivery (check tracking for your town) and will not be delivered until the next day. If sent to a P.O. box, an "unable to deliver" slip will be placed in your PO box within an hour of delivery, so you can pick it up from the desk that day. So, if a parcel is sent on a Monday, you can pick it up from the P.O late on Tuesday instead of waiting for delivery on Wednesday.

2)If you live in a very hot/cold climate, or if you cannot be home at time of the express delivery, you can pick the parcel up from the PO at your convenience and avoid having it sitting in a very hot or very cold truck for up to six hours.

3) If your work makes it impossible to pick ip during regular P.O. hrs, you can rent a larger bix (I have not checked the prices) and the box witll be pit in there for pickip at any time, _pro__vided_ that the signaturte requirement has been waived.

From my research, USPS remains the cheapest form of delivery, and I have never had a damaged parcel (touch wood!).

Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## jacksun (Jun 11, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I guess I just have problems with the fact that they charge 4 times more for Express... for usually the same (2 days) or only 1 day more (3 days). More than half of the Express packages I've either received or sent could not be delivered "next day" ... but took 2 days. Priority, granted, usually takes 3 days... but sometimes comes in 2 days... or 4/5 days. Yes, that's the hitch... instances when it takes longer than 3 days. I've had that happen too, but not often. For some reason, paying 4 times as much for not a very big window of difference usually, just gets my goat. &lt;_&lt;


Or in 14 days


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 11, 2009)

thats why I ship that way Phil , as u said it is really the best way to do it, they are more protected than any other. It took me almost a year to get usp and fedex to ring doorbell when bringing my feeders to me. and the last set of winter crickets were frozen, and after an hour of me picking thru them, they were still below 50 degrees! now thats cold! the worse that happens is that the flies hatch and stink in the po! :]


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 12, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> the worse that happens is that the flies hatch and stink in the po! :]


Yes, I just spent over $30.00 for housefly pupae (400 grams) via Priority that were sent out on a Wednesday. They arrived the next Monday, already eclosed and stinking to high heaven. I got *maybe* 100 usable flies out of the whole lot. That's $30.00 down the drain and no flies for my hungry mantids. In this case I do admit Express would have been the best with the high temps and being held in transit over the weekend. I just spent over $50.00 (sent Express this time) today for some more flies to come to the rescue.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 13, 2009)

I like the PO idea a lot, makes a lot of since. I usually dont do anything different in the summer, unless the destination is "extreme" I wait a few days to ship, but that's with express. I think its all in how you pack. I just sent some caterpillars to Cali via priority and they all survived, and they are even more susceptible to temp increase. B)


----------

